# Water luke warm through E61 group head



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi all, just been setting my Fracino Classic up, alls good apart from when I pour an espresso it's like warm.

The hot water and steam arms are functioning as they should, and the boiler has stopped heating up. I'm assuming it's the stat on the boiler but I haven't a clue where it is and how to check it.

Any advice would be great.

Looking forward to getting espresso from a lovely quiet rotary machine and relegating the Gaggia Classic. 


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Jason what pressure is showing on the gauge when it is fully warmed up? If its the same as the heavenly

the pressure stat is the big black box connected to the boiler. There is a yellow cap on top if you remove this you will see the adjuster inside. I think you should be looking at a pressure of just over 1bar when fully heated up.

Jason just reread your post and you have a Classic and for some reason I thought it was a Cherub.So all of the above may not apply. Sorry!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Shaun, my pressure is 1 bar, done all the checks. Going to test the elements tonight. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Thanks Shaun, my pressure is 1 bar, done all the checks. Going to test the elements tonight. Thanks for your input though.


Hi Jason, there could be a few things contributing to this. If your boiler pressure is nicely idling at 1 bar i wouldnt worry about your heating element being at fault just yet.

What is the machine like for limescale? It could be possible that the heat exchangers which sat within the boiler are being 'insultated' sufficiently by the limescale that enough heat isnt transfering through to the water inside your coffee machine (the water that goes on to your group head to make espresso).

However I would be alot more inclined to try this 1st. It seems that your heat excahngers could be experiencing an 'air lock' . Are your group heads hot? and i mean hot to that point where you cant hold your hand on it for much longer than a second or two. If they are warm it would indicate that the water in the group heads isnt thermosyphoning around the group head and the heat exchanger.

Take the top plate off your machine, and loosen the brass fitting on each of the group heads (i think it is a 22mm, as you are looking at the machine it is the brass fitting at the back, there is a smaller one towards the front)

Dont loosen it all the way out, just enough so that water starts to flow from it and into your drip tray. Leave it to run out for maybe 10 minutes? seal them up and see how you get on from there.


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

in essence you are bleeding the heat exchanger, as you would a radiator


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Would I do his while the machine is turned off?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Would I do his while the machine is turned off?
> 
> Thanks for your input.


i did this to a classic the other week with the machine on, i guess it doesnt really matter? with the machine on and the water being hotter i guess it will help to bleed quicker?

but if you would rather do it with it off just to save you from any hot water coming into contact with you, i dont think it would matter?

try it with the machine off and cold, then turn on to see if it has worked, if not then try it with the machin when it is upto pressure.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, I'm happy to do it when on, just checking as I didn't want to damage anything.

Will give it a go tomorrow

The grouphead is hot but not as hot as I would like. Can touch it for more than 2 seconds.

It's sat for about a year so will pop to my local coffee supplier and get some descale as I'm sure it requires it.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Just bring the m/c up to operating steam pressure, then switch it off & unplug it.

Stuff an old towel under the HX pipe @ the boiler end, to catch the hot water

Then loosen off the HX top pipe nut(s) a little. Do one head at a time. 5-10 seconds should clear any airlock. You can always repeat the exercise....

PS Check that your anti-vac valve is opening & shutting freely.


----------

